

Ask HN: Which cross browser bookmark sync tool do you use? - jcfausto

I use chrome, firefox and safari during my day.<p>Managing my bookmarks across them it&#x27;s pretty hard!<p>Do you know any sync tool that can handle bookmarks from those three browsers and make them synchronized?
======
a3n
I use pinboard, which I think is a fork of the old delicious bookmark service.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinboard_%28website%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinboard_%28website%29)

Delicious was exactly what I wanted, except it was very annoying for me, as I
had to think about keeping links private.

Pinboard _is_ exactly what I want, as I don't have to struggle to keep my
bookmarks private.

It costs about $10 for however long they stay in business. You can pay a
yearly fee (I forget how much), which gives them revenue (please stay in
business!), and return they archive the contents of everything you mark.

It's not a browser synchronizer, because the marks are kept on their server.

However, every bookmark can be tagged, with one or more tags. Any tag, or any
combination of tags, has an associated RSS feed. Firefox has Live Bookmarks,
which look like bookmarks but it's an RSS reader. So if I tag a bookmark at
work, it's available at home because I've set up a live bookmark to view that
RSS feed. It's brilliant.

Which isn't exactly what you were asking for, but if you can view these RSS
feeds some way in chrome and safari (I have no idea), then you get sort of
what you're wanting, and independent of a particular browser.

------
marjanvenema
Diigo has been wonderful for me. Apart from bookmarking it allows you to
highlight text on pages (and online pdf's!) in 4 different colors and shows
them to you again when you revisit.

[http://diigo.com](http://diigo.com)

------
goldgibbon
You can export your bookmarks from your browsers and import them into Papaly
([https://www.papaly.com](https://www.papaly.com))

------
ju
I'm using [http://papaly.com/](http://papaly.com/)

~~~
typea
Been using them for months now and amazed with every update they dish out. No
other bookmarklet compares to Papaly.

